# What is the most refined Renaissance music?



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

Name early renaissance composers that clearly anticipated baroque era, during the early 15th century
to early 16th century.

Obscur and mystical classical composer that whent unotice but there music was outstandingly complex
Did rennaissance had sutch innovator beside Gesualdo who came later...

What do you consider epic, a hidden gem among classical a master craftman that deserve attention but is not notorious or extremely prolific but crucial.


:tiphat:


----------



## Chordalrock (Jan 21, 2014)

deprofundis said:


> Name early renaissance composers that clearly anticipated baroque era, during the early 15th century
> to early 16th century.


Maybe Obrecht in some sense. He uses a lot of sequencing like Bach, at least in his later works. It can make him seem more tonal and Baroque than usual at times, but only up to a point. Nobody really sounded like Baroque music in early Renaissance.


----------



## SONNET CLV (May 31, 2014)

French Renaissance composer Michel Lambert (1610 - 29 June 1696) -- singing master, theorbist _and_ composer -- produces some haunting melody/harmony combinations.

Here's a fine start for listening:









Try _D'un feu secret je me sens consumer_ as performed by tenor Stephan van ****.

http://samples.prestoclassical.co.uk/ss/4015023242340/19_01_19.mp3


----------



## Mandryka (Feb 22, 2013)

deprofundis said:


> Name early renaissance composers that clearly anticipated baroque era, during the early 15th century
> to early 16th century.


Josquin Missa Sine Nomine



deprofundis said:


> Obscur and mystical classical composer that whent unotice but there music was outstandingly complex
> 
> :tiphat:


Alexander Agricola, Leonel Power



deprofundis said:


> What do you consider epic, a hidden gem among classical a master craftman that deserve attention but is not notorious or extremely prolific but crucial.
> 
> :tiphat:


The anonymous Missa Sina Nomine that used to be attributed to Walter Frye and which The Binchois Consort recorded; Brumel Missa Et Ecce Terrae Motus. But one person's hidden is another's well known. Is the Busnois Missa Homme Armé hidden? It's certainly a gem.


----------

